# Rocket stove mass heater



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Never heard of this so if it's been posted ...Sorry!

rocket stove mass heater


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The consept would be great in a "want to stay hidden type situation" there should be very little smoke or heat sign


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

The concept seems really neat and I want to try to build one for my future greenhouse. The nice thing is with the vertical firebox it will self feed small sticks for a good while. And if something were to go amiss, only the greenhouse would go ablaze and not my house.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I went to a house for work the other day and someone had one of the large German named thingys (how technical) in a living room. The house was from the 1870's, they also had a wood stove in their kitchen, used for heating. I went apecrap drooling over this massive thing which the guy had built himself. It also had an 'oven' built into it, the wife said they had made a pizza in it once. It was huge, like 8'x5', which we wouldnt even have room for anywhere in this house. Her complaint was that it was too hot when it was going full bore.


----------



## fat_frog (Oct 19, 2011)

I only looked at the site quickly....how does ash get removed? Scoop it out?


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I like them. I like the way exhaust is channeled through concrete benches and bed bases before going up and out. I like the fact that rocket mass heaters and other wood burning stoves can be use for cooking. Rocket Mass stoves are about 90% efficient and a good wood burning stove will be about 85% efficient. It comes down to what you want. Some people like a simple wood burning stove with a glass door for atmosphere and a little light and still room to cook on top.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I just did a book order from Barmes and Noble, they didn't carry the book. (I had a gift card to use up) I will be ordering the book soon.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

JustCliff said:


> I just did a book order from Barmes and Noble, they didn't carry the book. (I had a gift card to use up) I will be ordering the book soon.


Looks like Amazon carries the book: http://www.amazon.com/Rocket-Mass-H...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1328281094&sr=1-1

I might just see if I can get a copy locally, if not, I might just order it up. I have a corner in my basement that would be perfect to build one of those units.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

fat_frog said:


> I only looked at the site quickly....how does ash get removed? Scoop it out?


There's not much ashes. I've read where there may be one cup a week.

Somewhere close to the heating chamber will be a clean out area. I've seen them within the hearing chamber and just past the heating chamber at the exhaust.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Check this one out!

http://www.iwilltry.org/b/build-a-rocket-stove-for-home-heating/


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

http://neilorme.com/Rocket Mass Heaters.pdf

Free .pdf here


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been trying to get hubby to let me build one. he said maybe in the shed first or my small greenhouse.
if you go to youtube and search for "Permies" or "Paul Wheaton" or "Rocket Mass heaters/stoves" Paul and his buddies from the Permies forum have put up many different videos on the rocket mass heaters. Fun forum to read thru too.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

backlash said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fneilorme.com%2FRocket%2520Mass%2520Heaters.pdf&ei=ubc9T8b5DoihiQLrpvWYAQ&usg=AFQjCNGbk55UuzjL011s6Cq8N81W43kG1A
> 
> Free .pdf here


Thank you backlash, this appears to be an updated version of the book mentioned earlier in this thread.:2thumb:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I have been trying to get hubby to let me build one. he said maybe in the shed first or my small greenhouse.
> if you go to youtube and search for "Permies" or "Paul Wheaton" or "Rocket Mass heaters/stoves" Paul and his buddies from the Permies forum have put up many different videos on the rocket mass heaters. Fun forum to read thru too.


My hubby is more of a "metal" man, so when showed him the one I linked, he's all about it. He planning on one in his shop.

Then I have the basement that I would like to make a cob mass heater. Thought about making one outside first too. We've already made some out of cinder blocks,, the boys love them.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I am hoping someone can answer this:

From all that I have read it sounds like these things work GREAT as long as you have fuel (wood) that is very uniform, somewhat small, and very dry. Now I have cut LOTS of wood in my days and cutting wood is no small task even with a chainsaw. Splitting wood alone will keep you warm for many hours! If you have to cut the wood and split it into small pieces with and ESPECIALLY without a chainsaw then its going to be a LOT of work to keep one of these RMS stoves going even if it does use less fuel total. The only way I see this working is if you only burned scrap treefall but we all know that treefall is usually MUCH lower quality wood (already rotted) and often saturated with water. You would have to store this for a time in a dry place before it could be used and it would burn much faster since it is lower quality. Is what I have said accurate? Has anyone considered this? Thanks!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

If you've only seen one then look around the web. they do make them bigger with bigger feed boxes.. and I don't know how you cut/store/cure your wood but we had to split everything small anyhoo for our potbellied stove when younger or it would not fit. Most people who are going to use wood already know how to store and cure it and are prepared for having a good place to store it..
The rocket mass heater does get quite hot and the draw it pulls would dry any wood added once it was going.. I was amazed at how much of a draft it pulls once it starts to get hot in the barrel chambers and it really doesn't take that long to heat up and start pulling that draft.
I regularly use small downed wood and twigs in my outdoor pizza/earth oven and as long as the fire is first built with dry wood(stored in my shed) the smaller damp and even green wood that I put in later on the sides drys and catches well and burns longer.

We had this "hammer maul"(possibly not the right name) it was a huge heavy wedge on an upright carriage like the log splitters but you power it.. the wedge itself had a hand hold(almost like bike handles) and you picked it up and just let it fall on the wood. All of us kids could use it and I wish I still had it. I've seen them in the backs of magazines so I am sure that they still make them.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Emerald said:


> If you've only seen one then look around the web. they do make them bigger with bigger feed boxes.. and I don't know how you cut/store/cure your wood but we had to split everything small anyhoo for our potbellied stove when younger or it would not fit. Most people who are going to use wood already know how to store and cure it and are prepared for having a good place to store it..
> The rocket mass heater does get quite hot and the draw it pulls would dry any wood added once it was going.. I was amazed at how much of a draft it pulls once it starts to get hot in the barrel chambers and it really doesn't take that long to heat up and start pulling that draft.
> I regularly use small downed wood and twigs in my outdoor pizza/earth oven and as long as the fire is first built with dry wood(stored in my shed) the smaller damp and even green wood that I put in later on the sides drys and catches well and burns longer.
> 
> We had this "hammer maul"(possibly not the right name) it was a huge heavy wedge on an upright carriage like the log splitters but you power it.. the wedge itself had a hand hold(almost like bike handles) and you picked it up and just let it fall on the wood. All of us kids could use it and I wish I still had it. I've seen them in the backs of magazines so I am sure that they still make them.


I think you answered my question/concern. Thanks! How big is the opening where you put your wood on your RMS? How long does a load usually last you? I was up way too late last night reading about this stuff and am very interested!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> I think you answered my question/concern. Thanks! How big is the opening where you put your wood on your RMS? How long does a load usually last you? I was up way too late last night reading about this stuff and am very interested!


I don't have one yet.. but a friend put one in his pole barn and he puts quite large chunks in.. say.. splits of about 4 or 5 inches(almost square. but some that triangle shape ya get splitting it).. but you do have to use smaller stuff to get it going and once you get coals going then the bigger pieces go in.. he also puts a bit around the warm area if they are damp and tend to dry right out. He did make his from scrap iron as he welds and then he just piled firebrick around his little rocket stove. He tends to burn darn near everything in there.. even deer bones.. the high draft pulls the oxygen in that bones need to burn well. He called it is little incinerator.. and he also has a clean out built in.. but I didn't think to ask him how many times he has to clean the ashes out.
I just grew up with wood heat in our cabin and our home.. I do not have one now but have been thinking about it on cold mornings.. just crank up the wood stove and it would drive the chill out of the house that our gas fireplace just doesn't always do.. especially with the wind high. I have quilts made for the windows but there just seems to be a bit of a draft when the wind is high.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I've got canned soup heating up on my cinder block one right now outside, the kids love it. 

Guess I should start storing more canned soup, but don't like all the sodium. I'll have to can chicken soup this year and add noodles to it or something(ot)


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I went this past week looking for fireplace bricks. I was going to make me an outdoor one, along the lines of the cinder block one, and eventually make a clay mixture to put around it....

Anyway I walk into the local Marvins, that like a Lowes around here, little guy asked me if he could help me, "yeah, I am looking for fireplace bricks"

Oh we got those, he says.

He walks me around to those fire starting logs.
. I laughed so hard.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

DJgang said:


> He walks me around to those fire starting logs.


Ha ha!
If you haven't found any yet, they have them at Tractor Supply. I seem to think they were a pretty good price, too.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Ha ha!
> If you haven't found any yet, they have them at Tractor Supply. I seem to think they were a pretty good price, too.


tractor supply! Didn't even think of them, was about to call our friend who has a lumber yard and see if he knew.

Thanks!!!!:flower:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I am hoping someone can answer this:
> 
> From all that I have read it sounds like these things work GREAT as long as you have fuel (wood) that is very uniform, somewhat small, and very dry. Now I have cut LOTS of wood in my days and cutting wood is no small task even with a chainsaw. Splitting wood alone will keep you warm for many hours! If you have to cut the wood and split it into small pieces with and ESPECIALLY without a chainsaw then its going to be a LOT of work to keep one of these RMS stoves going even if it does use less fuel total. The only way I see this working is if you only burned scrap treefall but we all know that treefall is usually MUCH lower quality wood (already rotted) and often saturated with water. You would have to store this for a time in a dry place before it could be used and it would burn much faster since it is lower quality. Is what I have said accurate? Has anyone considered this? Thanks!


I have been thinking about that. My solution, cut the small stuff from small trees.
I have a cam style pruning shear that does great on small wood, maybe up to 1 1/2". It is very easy to use. I have cut some pretty decent piles with it. If you had access to a "cut over" that had been growing for a couple of years, you could get all the small stuff you want.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

JustCliff said:


> I have been thinking about that. My solution, cut the small stuff from small trees.
> I have a cam style pruning shear that does great on small wood, maybe up to 1 1/2". It is very easy to use. I have cut some pretty decent piles with it. If you had access to a "cut over" that had been growing for a couple of years, you could get all the small stuff you want.


I have a ratcheting pruner due to my nerve damage I can't put in the force the old ones needed to trim my trees/bushes/orchard and berry bushes.. it is a dream to use.. All the downed branches and brush is cut to size for my earth oven. and I have been making bundles or (no laughing here) ******s of wood.. if you cut them all to the same size length wise and bundle them tightly(i used raffia that I get after the holidays for really cheap) and they burn well in the oven and I'm sure that they would do well in RMH. They are the twigs and branches that would normally just go in a chipper or in a land fill.
I used to get long thin "cut over" stuff for my garden trellising from a fella down the road that had a whole area go down in a big storm and all the new growth from the stumps was perfect for my bean tps. but someone else owns that now but it would have been really nice for rocket mass bundles.
I know that with old potbelly stoves(like i had) you wanted to have a well seasoned big block of wood in the stove to burn slowly all night to provide heat.. with a rocket mass that is not as needed.. the huge mass around the stove holds the heat so having fast burning stuff is not as bad as in an old fashioned stove where it all goes up the chimney.. once you heat the mass it stays hot for a long time. 
Some of the videos explain it much better than I can.. but it seems a few of the videos say that they only burn maybe once a day for a couple hours and the heat retained in the mass releases all thru the day and as long as you burn again before it goes stone cold you don't have to use as much fuel.
I know that I can't explain it as well as those who own and use them everyday but I do want to build one as with my earth oven the heat is retained for many hours after the fire is out and if I get the other layer of mud on it would last for over 10 hours.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

And on the matter of Fire Bricks.. the high heat of these things you really need them.. and do not buy them thru TSC if you can help it.. they only have the 1 inch ones and you want the 2 inch thick ones.(or is that 1 1/2 and 3?) anyhoo.. I got mine thru a cement block place for $1.39 each.. TSC only had the skinny thin ones and they are charging $2.99 each for them.. it does pay to look in the yellow pages.
and if you know a contractor ask them to keep an eye out when they are taking down or remodeling homes. they sometimes will have them or can save them from demo for you if you ask nicely.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks emerald, I'll keep that in mind. The closest cement block place is an hour away from me.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Found a neat little video on YouTube about the RocketMass Heater ...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I like this one by the Permies group.. and there are many more.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is a link to a practical mass unit addon and a lot of other good ideas http://www.geopathfinder.com/9597.html


----------



## jeramiez (Mar 28, 2012)

When we moved off grid in june, we used a gravity fed solar shower.... but when fall hit, it just wasn't cutting it.... used the rocket stove idea to heat a salvaged rv propane water heater, with a handfull of scrap wood, we could heat the 11 gallons hot enough that after it was tempered with cool water, we could shower me, my SO, and her 4 kids.... tried to adapt the system to a"pocket ro,ket" type when we built the cabin, but just couldn't get it to work well in the depth of winter.... use the idea, then conform it to what you need.... looking at putting mass heaters in our planned underground house....

Have a few pics I will try to figure out how to post....

[IMGWhen we moved off grid in june, we used a gravity fed solar shower.... but when fall hit, it just wasn't cutting it.... used the rocket stove idea to heat a salvaged rv propane water heater, with a handfull of scrap wood, we could heat the 11 gallons hot enough that after it was tempered with cool water, we could shower me, my SO, and her 4 kids.... tried to adapt the system to a"pocket ro,ket" type when we built the cabin, but just couldn't get it to work well in the depth of winter.... use the idea, then conform it to what you need.... looking at putting mass heaters in our planned underground house....

Have a few pics I will try to figure out how to post....




























If you'd like to know what went right, and what went wrong... I would be happy to answer questions or expand on what I did, where I succedded, and where I failed.....

Jeramie


----------

